# يوسف الصديق درس لكل الاجيال



## youhnna (1 أبريل 2009)

يوسف الصديق
شخصيه من اجمل واروع شخصيات الكتاب المقدس
هذا الشاب الذى حسده اخوته وارادوا قتله لالذنب الا محبه والده يعقوب له
هذا الشاب اللذى عاش فى عصر لم يكون ناموس الرب مكتوب فيه الافى قلوب المومنين
كان ناموس ادبى ولم يكون ناموس مكتوب وشرائع وقوانين ووصايا تقرا فى مسامع الناس يوميا
ومع ذلك عاش مع الرب فى كل امور حياته وكان الرب معه فكان رجلا ناجحا
وهو عبد وشاب صغير الحت عليه الخطيه يوما فيوما من امراءة سيده وهو يقاوم
وعندما ارادت ارغامه هرب وعندما ظلمته وحبس لم يفتح فاه وتحمل السجن
كان شبيها بالسيد المسيح فى احتماله ظلم اخوته وظام امراءة سيده
كان حسن الصوره جميل المنظر والسيد المسيح كان ابرع جمالا من بنى البشر
سامح اخوته وكافئهم خيرا على شرهم معه
وكذلك السيد المسيح فتح لنا الحياه الابديه وغفر لصالبيه 
عاش حياه مقدسه فكان الرب معه يبلرك ماتمدد اليه يديه ويكلل حياته بالنجاح
فصار الرجل الثانى بعد فرعون بالرغم من كونه غريب الجنس
حياته قصه وعبره  لكل انسان يريد ان يفهم معنى انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان
فى ارتكابك الخطايا والاستمرار فيها
تعلمنا عطيه الله للانسان ان كان الانسان امينا مع الله
الهى الحبيب اعطنى قلبا كقلب يوسف الصديق
كى احيا دائما فى رضاك لا اختلق لنفسى اعذارا لخطايايا
لك كل المجد الهى امين


----------



## nortonishak (1 أبريل 2009)

حقيقى اخى من اجمل الشخصيات يوسف لم يكن له ناموس ولكنه ابى ان يخطى الى الله وناس كتير اخى عندهو الكتاب المقدس ولكنهم للا سف مش بينفذوا وصاياه ربنا يجعلنا نتمثل به اخى ويكون سبب بركه لكثيرين شكرا على الموضوع يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا يوحنا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووى يا يوحنا 

ميررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (2 أبريل 2009)

nortonishak قال:


> حقيقى اخى من اجمل الشخصيات يوسف لم يكن له ناموس ولكنه ابى ان يخطى الى الله وناس كتير اخى عندهو الكتاب المقدس ولكنهم للا سف مش بينفذوا وصاياه ربنا يجعلنا نتمثل به اخى ويكون سبب بركه لكثيرين شكرا على الموضوع يسوع يباركك[/QUشكرا لمرورك الجميل
> الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (2 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا يوحنا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا لمرورك الجميل كليمو
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (2 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووى يا يوحنا
> 
> ميررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل كوكو
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر يوحنا على الموضوع ....وأنا بدوري أقول لك ياربي ..أعطني قلبا" مثل يوسف أمينا" معك كي أحيا دائما" في رضاك ..لا أختلق أي أعذار من حقها ان تبعدني عنك ...ربي قوني وباركني واجعل قلبيملكا" لك..


----------



## SALVATION (2 مايو 2009)

> وعندما ظلمته وحبس لم يفتح فاه وتحمل السجن


_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## youhnna (2 مايو 2009)

اختى هابى
اختى جوى
اخى تونى
شكراااااااااااا لمروركم الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------

